# Favorite Shot(s) of 2013



## JasonF

Hey Folks, it's that time of year again!  Figured I'd go ahead and get this thing started before I forget. It's crazy to think we've been doing this thread for now 6 years!! Tons and tons of great pictures posted over the years and I'm looking forward to this years more than ever. 

Here's the skinny:

This is not a contest of who has the best photo but just merely a reflection of the past year...point & shoot pictures are encouraged and appreciated!!

RULES: There is a maximum of 5 pictures allowed per person, 1 minimum.

So whether you post on this forum regularly or not, let us see your favorite shots of 2013! 

Here are the threads from the past couple of years for those who are interested in looking back.

2008 Favorites
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=275606

2009 Favorites
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=452657

2010 Favorites
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=586262

2010 Favorites Part Two 
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=465276

2011 Favorites
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=661342

2012 Favorites
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=729579&highlight=favorite

It was a pretty disappointing year for me from a photography standpoint but somehow managed to capture 5 that I am most proud of for the year...  Here are 4 of my 5.  The 5th is from N. Georgia this past summer...It's still on the camera card and I have not had a chance to edit it yet.  I'll try and get it added later.


----------



## Crickett

I'll try to dig up 5 of mine. I didn't really take many shots this year!


----------



## Kadiddlehopper

Some Beautiful shots Jason


----------



## DRB1313

Those are awesome my friend!  I guess I need to go take 5 images I can call favorites
Not been much of a year for me either, but you already knew that.


----------



## Crickett

*My 5*

My kids



Ali & Nolan 10-16-13 0790 by ChristyHarris79, on Flickr

Max



Max 8707 by ChristyHarris79, on Flickr

Olivia



Olivia Olive Egger Chick 9691 by ChristyHarris79, on Flickr

Dandelion



Dandelion B&W 9181 by ChristyHarris79, on Flickr

Wine



Wine & Grapes 8962 by ChristyHarris79, on Flickr


----------



## JasonF

Great set of shots Christy!!  I knew you wouldn't have trouble finding 5.


----------



## Crickett

JasonF said:


> Great set of shots Christy!!  I knew you wouldn't have trouble finding 5.



Thank you Jason! I thought some of those were shots I took late last year(the one of Max  & the wine bottle) I didn't realize I actually took so many this year. Between moving & homeschooling the kids my year has kinda went 


Looking back thru the past "Favorite Shots threads" & seeing how many folks don't post anymore makes me sad. I miss Smokey!


----------



## carver

Great shots everyone, it's been the same kind of year for me too, not enough time! Those kids of yours are sure growing up Crickett, BTW how's the chicken farm going? Cool shots Jason all the shots of everyones kids growing up sure makes me feel old. I'll try to get a few shots posted.


----------



## Crickett

carver said:


> Great shots everyone, it's been the same kind of year for me too, not enough time! Those kids of yours are sure growing up Crickett, BTW how's the chicken farm going? Cool shots Jason all the shots of every ones kids growing up sure makes me feel old. I'll try to get a few shots posted.



Thank you! The kids have grown so much. My daughter is the same height as I am & she's only 12 

Chickens are doin great! We are getting 3-4 eggs a day. We only have 6 right now but come next March we are gonna hatch out some more. We have plans for another coop. 

Can't wait to see yours!


----------



## carver

Ok here they are


----------



## Crickett

Awesome shots Carver! Love the 2nd one!


----------



## DRB1313

Very surprised I could come with 5 images, but I did.
Four of them I posted on here, but the last one is the most special.
It is a visual I created for my wife.  She was called to be the leader of a Tres Dias weekend and
her theme was "Are You Ready"  The scripture for the weekend was Revelation 19:6-8.
It is a blend of 4 different images that I had taken over the years.


----------



## carver

Wow! They are awesome, shows what a real pro can do.


----------



## Crickett

DRB1313 said:


> Very surprised I could come with 5 images, but I did.
> Four of them I posted on here, but the last one is the most special.
> It is a visual I created for my wife.  She was called to be the leader of a Tres Dias weekend and
> her theme was "Are You Ready"  The scripture for the weekend was Revelation 19:6-8.
> It is a blend of 4 different images that I had taken over the years.





WOW!!!


----------



## JasonF

Carver, looks like you did some traveling this year.  Beautiful shots!!
That last shot is amazing David.  Nice work all around!!


----------



## carolinagreenhead

DRB1313 said:


> Very surprised I could come with 5 images, but I did.
> Four of them I posted on here, but the last one is the most special.
> It is a visual I created for my wife.  She was called to be the leader of a Tres Dias weekend and
> her theme was "Are You Ready"  The scripture for the weekend was Revelation 19:6-8.
> It is a blend of 4 different images that I had taken over the years.



OMG that last one is amazing!!!


----------



## carolinagreenhead

Some of mine


----------



## Crickett

Very nice CarolinaGreenhead! I love the wagon shot!


----------



## carolinagreenhead

Crickett said:


> Very nice CarolinaGreenhead! I love the wagon shot!



Thank you sir


----------



## DRB1313

carolinagreenhead said:


> Thank you Mam



Fixed it for Ya!


----------



## DRB1313

Cricket,  I remember that last shot very well.  Technical perfection.
It could go in any magazine.

Carver,  Love the second image.  One of those shots that makes a person wish they could have shot it.

CarolinaGH,  That wagon shot just speaks to me.  A great B&W image, shot from an interesting perspective, but most of all, the 
Light is fantastic.


----------



## FERAL ONE

beautiful images yall ! i am so glad jason started up this thread ! i breeze through and peruse but have been very lax at posting or commenting and i am sorry about that. truth is i do a huge amount of writing right now and i am keyboard weary LOL  i haven't done much of my artistic stuff or even landscape work but i have traveled a lot this year chasing folks in silly little plastic boats and thankfully there have been a few magazines needing shots like these. the frogs will always draw me to chase them and this one played cat and mouse for a couple days. the shot with angie and ethan was on my birthday on the white river in arkansas and angie caught her first ever kayak fish on my birthday ! the other one is from the chattahoochee river games a few weeks ago and my friend brooks is the one paddling on the flint. that shot just came out in kayak angler magazine and i am pumped about that ! keep up the great work yall


----------



## fishnguy

You folks do awesome work!


----------



## Hoss

Wonderful shots folks.  You have all done some awesome work this year.

I'll have to dig out the five photos I might have taken this year.  I do miss having the time to get out and shoot photos, but I truly appreciate the effort that all of you put in and being able to see your work is an inspiration to work on finding time to get some photos to share.



> Looking back thru the past "Favorite Shots threads" & seeing how many folks don't post anymore makes me sad. I miss Smokey!



X2.  We've had a lot of special people that have shared photos with us.  Some make it back now and then and some just disappear.  Hope they make their way back one day.

Hoss


----------



## carver

Beautiful captures everyone, I'm sure Impressed with the amount of talent on this forum,I do miss the posters of the past.
Keep them coming!


----------



## grandpawrichard

WOW! Talk about Awesome Photography! You guys and gals have some Serious talent!

My photography skills are Nowhere near as good as what has been posted previously, but I'll post a few of my favorite photos of 2013. Here they are:





















Dick


----------



## Crickett

FERAL ONE said:


> beautiful images yall ! i am so glad jason started up this thread ! i breeze through and peruse but have been very lax at posting or commenting and i am sorry about that. truth is i do a huge amount of writing right now and i am keyboard weary LOL  i haven't done much of my artistic stuff or even landscape work but i have traveled a lot this year chasing folks in silly little plastic boats and thankfully there have been a few magazines needing shots like these. the frogs will always draw me to chase them and this one played cat and mouse for a couple days. the shot with angie and ethan was on my birthday on the white river in arkansas and angie caught her first ever kayak fish on my birthday ! the other one is from the chattahoochee river games a few weeks ago and my friend brooks is the one paddling on the flint. that shot just came out in kayak angler magazine and i am pumped about that ! keep up the great work yall







grandpawrichard said:


> WOW! Talk about Awesome Photography! You guys and gals have some Serious talent!
> 
> My photography skills are Nowhere near as good as what has been posted previously, but I'll post a few of my favorite photos of 2013. Here they are:
> Dick


----------



## quinn

Wow!I can see why these are some of y'all favorites!I do love this time of year!


----------



## HandgunHTR

Here are mine.  The first three were taken with my iPhone, so the quality isn't the best.  The other two were taken with my entry-level DSLR and I am nowhere near the photographer that most of you are, but I like the pics.

First one is where I had dinner a couple of weeks back, on the water in Doha, Qatar.







The white rhino at Disney's Animal Kingdom.  We did the Wild Africa Trek, where you get to go behind the scenes and get some up close and personal looks.






This is Mosi (which means "first" in Masai) the new baby giraffe at Animal Kingdom.






This one is at the Royal Cathedral in Madrid (just across from the Royal Palace)






And finally, the dome of a cathedral in Brussels Belgium.  Not a special one, but I really like the picture for some reason.


----------



## JasonF

Some killer shots y'all!!  Feeling inspired seeing all of the great pics here.


----------



## rip18

Awesome, awesome shots, y'all!  There is no way I could pick a single favorite image from the ones shared above!

The talent in this little part of the forum could sure make a cool coffee table book with images taken just within the last 12 months!

I'll dig around & see if I can find 5.


----------



## Kadiddlehopper




----------



## carolinagreenhead

There's is some real talent in this forum. Some killer shots shared right here.


----------



## Streamer

Awesome stuff guys. I don't have my hard drive with me, but here are some of my favorites from this fall that i have with me.


----------



## Crickett

HandgunHTR said:


> Here are mine.  The first three were taken with my iPhone, so the quality isn't the best.  The other two were taken with my entry-level DSLR and I am nowhere near the photographer that most of you are, but I like the pics.



Awesome! 





Kadiddle…. 
Love that Hawk shot! 



Streamer said:


> Awesome stuff guys. I don't have my hard drive with me, but here are some of my favorites from this fall that i have with me.



 Love the one in B&W with the Fisheye effect!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444

Thank You to all of you ladies and gentlemen for making my day today.  There is obviously so much talent among all of you and you have displayed masterpieces for the rest of us to see and to be thankful that we have all of you here sharing your talents on this website.

Keep them coming, please.


----------



## FERAL ONE

outstanding additions yall ! keep em coming !


----------



## Sea dawg1978

Here are my 5.


----------



## Crickett

Awesome!  Your little girl is adorable!


----------



## Sea dawg1978

Crickett said:


> Awesome!  Your little girl is adorable!



Thank you, she takes after her mom...


----------



## rip18

Well, it was sure hard to pick 5 favorites.  I narrowed it down to 91 fairly easily, but getting that 91 to 5 was tough!  (And 2 of the five were taken within the last week!  It may be that I'm still just SO happy with them that I can't distance myself from the enjoyment of taking them - and that's ok!).


----------



## Crickett

rip18 said:


> Well, it was sure hard to pick 5 favorites.  I narrowed it down to 91 fairly easily, but getting that 91 to 5 was tough!  (And 2 of the five were taken within the last week!  It may be that I'm still just SO happy with them that I can't distance myself from the enjoyment of taking them - and that's ok!).



Wow Robert! Those are awesome!  Love the Bald Eagle with the American flag as the background!


----------



## carver

I've missed your photo's rip, when I look at them it's almost like looking at national geographic photographs they are always top notch!


----------



## cre8foru

Awesome shots everyone. Lots of talent in here.


----------



## seeker

Here are a few of mine from this year.


----------



## Crickett

Awesome shots Seeker!


----------



## wvdawg

Impressive shots by everyone!  Mighty fine!


----------



## wvdawg

Okay - took a look back - here are mine:
1.  Wild Turkey Success
2.  Jake the Surfer Dude
3.  Little Bunny
4.  Sedona, Arizona
5.  Eagle (seems to be a recurring theme in this thread)


----------



## carver

Fine shots Dennis, now that was a nice thunder chicken for sure.
Jake looks good on the board.


----------



## JonathanG2013

I have a few but the only ones I have on my desk top is of my son.


----------



## JonathanG2013

Let me try this again.


----------



## JonathanG2013

All of the pictures are amazing. It has been fun looking at the amazing work of each an everyone one of you. I wish I was able to take pictures like the ones that I have seen so far.


----------



## Sea dawg1978

I like the black and white whit the blue eyes.. Handsome kid you got there.


----------



## Crickett

Awww Jonathan he is soooo adorable! Great shots of him!


----------



## JasonF

Great shots Guys and Gals!!  Keep em coming!


----------



## Booger2

Awesome pics folks. Here's my five.

























Bonus points if you know who this is.

Doug


----------



## Terribleted

My favorite 5 from the last year. All taken with an old Cannon Power Shot A540 point and shoot.


----------



## Crickett

Booger2 said:


> Awesome pics folks. Here's my five.
> 
> Bonus points if you know who this is.
> 
> Doug





 I don't have a clue who that is in the last shot!



Terribleted said:


> My favorite 5 from the last year. All taken with an old Cannon Power Shot A540 point and shoot.



 Those windmills are pretty cool!


----------



## Crickett

wvdawg said:


> Okay - took a look back - here are mine:
> 1.  Wild Turkey Success
> 2.  Jake the Surfer Dude
> 3.  Little Bunny
> 4.  Sedona, Arizona
> 5.  Eagle (seems to be a recurring theme in this thread)



Awesome shots Dennis! I almost missed yours!


----------



## Terribleted

Thx Crickett.


----------



## wareagle700

Here is a variety of some of my favorite shots this year. I am new to photography but love learning and sharing my progress:



DSC_6925 by wareagle700, on Flickr



DSC_9048 by wareagle700, on Flickr




Lake Oconee Heron by wareagle700, on Flickr



Moon over Lake Oconee by wareagle700, on Flickr


----------



## JasonF

Man, that is a really sweet "Mathews" signature on your pics!  Love that Darius Rucker shot!


----------



## wareagle700

Thanks. I dont like it on all pictures but I was just playing around and came up with it.


----------



## carver

Ttt
Lets see some more,y'all don't have to post 5 lets see your favorite.Cell phones welcome too.


----------



## quinn

I like to make it last so here is the first,in no particular order.Y'all sure are posting some great shots!I can't believe the year is almost over already!


----------



## carver

Nice Quinn,lots to look at


----------



## wvdawg

Good ones everyone!


----------



## Hoss

Wonderful shots everyone.  Glad to see this thread is bringing back some folks who haven't been around lately.

Hoss


----------



## Fishlipps Revisited

*just my mediocre "point and shoot" efforts...*


----------



## Hoss

Fishlipps Revisited you got some fine shots.  I like the B&W treatments and the photo of the dog sure brought a smile.  Thanks for sharing em.

Hoss


----------



## kc6bsm

It is sad when I look back and see that I didn't take very many pictures this year, as compared to years past. I only have two that I like. These I took when Mike and I went camping over at Bumping GMU, in the Wenatchee National Forest.


----------



## carver

Nice shots everyone


----------



## Woodsong

I am not near as accomplished whatsoever as many of the amazing photographers here on this site but I enjoyed these few that I took this year.
Love the previous submissions!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS

MERRY CHRISTMAS 

Haven't really tried to set up shots just mostly shots of opportunity so lots of point and just mush away 

Anyways here ya go with the one that isn't that great but boy what a photo op


----------



## quinn

here's one from St Augustine. more great shots added!


----------



## wvdawg

Nice additions folks!  Merry Christmas!
DJ


----------



## carver

Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## wareagle700

quinn said:


> here's one from St Augustine. more great shots added!



Nice. I have a shot that is scary similar to that from a bar in Savannah.


----------



## quinn

Here's #3, check out the little gnat catcher on his head!


----------



## carver

Wow Quinn,right place at the right time with that shot


----------



## Crickett

Awesome shot Quinn! That would make an awesome puzzle!


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS

Love all the photos y'all. This place always has some awesome talent showed off in it!!!! Here are a few of mine. Not near as nice as y'all's.


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS

Pic #2


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS

Pic#3


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS

Pic#4


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS

Last one


----------



## Booger2

I'm really likin' that bear pic!

Doug


----------



## rip18

Some mighty fine shots, y'all!  Keep 'em coming!


----------



## howardsrock

*3 of My Favorites from 2013*

1. North GA Mountains
2. My Dog
3. My Little Girl and My Dog.


----------



## quinn

Wow!Some more great additions! I've also seen some new posters in here as well! This is number four,I still gots one more!


----------



## Booger2

Yep, some real beauties!

Doug


----------

